
What is your opinion about Ukrainian based development agencies? - akorolyov
Hi,<p>We are a software development company from Ukraine. A few days ago I&#x27;ve found a nice thread with a lot of feedbacks about Indian developers.<p>What can you say about Ukranian developers? Your feedback a very important for me and my business.<p>Thank you.
======
oldboyFX
Most people will stereotype developers from any region of the world. Your
stereotype is: much better than India, a bit worse than Western Europe, a lot
worse than the US.

A couple of my colleagues worked with Ukrainian dev shops and interestingly
enough, the stereotype was reinforced — the shops produced mediocre results.
They got the job done (eventually), but it was nothing to write home about.

How are you positioning yourself?

~~~
akorolyov
Thank you for your feedback. I know a lot of internal information from
Ukrianians dev shops. Sometimes it can shock people.

About myself. I don't like term "dev shop". Its business model is sell dev
with max price, hire dev with min price and don't care about a project. I
prefer term "product or service outsourcing" for now and my goal is "product
or service co-ownership".

What I know about the difference between West Europe, USA and Ukraine it's
product mindset.

